# F&B / Retail Overseas Jobs



## Ace Ann (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi guys I just wanted to ask if you know any agency or direct company in New Zealand hiring overseas worker particularly in Food & Beverage position? I am a seafarer and I've worked for almost 8 years in F&B and Retail Industry international.

I really wanted to migrate and work in New Zealand.

Any details will be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Most companies and agents advertise vacancies on Seek.
www.seek.co.nz

If you find jobs on the site you'll be able to view who is advertising and maybe contact them directly.

Another option is to look at www.trademe.co.nz as many jobs are advertised there also.


----------

